
'Space-time cloak' to conceal events revealed in new study - zoowar
http://www.physorg.com/news/2010-11-passage-invisible-illusion-star-trek.html
======
teilo
The title of this paper could use some work. Either that, or the space-time
cloak has worked as advertised and has successfully concealed the events which
are revealed in the new study.

------
julius_geezer
It appears to involve a pop-up offering to let me download Google Chrome. I
should have known the Googlers would be in on this...

